# Zen Master Is Back



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

The Zen master is back. Great day for me as a lakers fan we will be champs again. click here for story


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

eh....doubt it....shaqs gone...but good luck with your team anyway! who knows maybe they will win it...


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Pac-Man said:


> eh....doubt it....shaqs gone...but good luck with your team anyway! who knows maybe they will win it...


I don't get what that has to do with anything being how shaq play for the miami heats. Plus shaq is to old and and getting slow and he has bad free throw averages


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Shaq was the reason the Lakers won. Bottom line. Phil Jackson, while a good coach, isn't that great. He is overrated. And I'll tell you why............

1. He's never coached a team he's built. They were all champions already.
(Chicago won titles before Phil got there.)
2. The Lakers wern't built by Phil but by J. Krauss. (Again talent was in line for Phil.)
This will show once the Lakers don't win again next year unless the owners Pay for it (again).

Shaq took the heat to 1 game of the finals. Where were the Lakers?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Shaq may not be what he used to be, but i think he is still the best center in the league right now


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Shaq was the reason the Lakers won. Bottom line. Phil Jackson, while a good coach, isn't that great. He is overrated. And I'll tell you why............
> 
> 1. He's never coached a team he's built. They were all champions already.
> (Chicago won titles before Phil got there.)
> ...


1. Chicago never won until phil got there. They only have six titles

2. the Lakers were built by number 44 jerry west, and shaq nor kobe had won without phil

3. shaq still hasn't won a championship without phil, and or kobe. It doesn't matter how close you come, but whose holding the trophy at the end.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

But, with Shaq, the Heat came alot closer to winning it this year than the lakers did. And when wade's rib is better next year, the Heat are gonna win for sure. 

And when that happens, I'll be doing this:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Easy to come in and win with a pre-made team. Everyone forgets about Doug Collins........what a shame.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Easy to come in and win with a pre-made team. Everyone forgets about Doug Collins........what a shame.


YOu do know that jordan ran him out?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Jordan didn't run him off. Krauss fired him for overworking his players. He turned a 30 win team (Chicago) into a playoff contender, as he also did with the Pistons. He was a proven winner but had too much of a college coaches' ideas.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Jordan didn't run him off. Krauss fired him for overworking his players. He turned a 30 win team (Chicago) into a playoff contender, as he also did with the Pistons. He was a proven winner but had too much of a college coaches' ideas.



How would Krauss know if he was overworking his players? Someone had to tell him and, or complain. That's were jordan came in.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I pesonally think that shaq is not the best center player in the nba looks and the pheonix suns they have the best team they play as a team the have marion, admare stoudemire, steve nash who won MVP I think if they work they will go all the way next year they beat dallas and dallas has the deepst bench and a few good players


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Hands down shaq is THE MOST DOMINANT PLAYER in the NBA. If they can keep a team together, they will win a title or two. Love Tim Duncan but hands down, noone can stop Shaq but Shaq.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

shaq wouldn't be so dominant without his size
admare stoudemire is better he is who learned how to do a 180 behind the back slam dunk
nash is a faster player he can shoot any wheres on the court and stilll drive


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

guppyart said:


> the pheonix suns they have the best team they play as a team the have marion, admare stoudemire, steve nash who won MVP I think if they work they will go all the way next year they beat dallas and dallas has the deepst bench and a few good players


Haven't you been watching the finals? Those are the two best fundamentals teams. Thats why phoenix got eliminated.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

guppyart said:


> shaq wouldn't be so dominant without his size
> admare stoudemire is better he is who learned how to do a 180 behind the back slam dunk
> nash is a faster player he can shoot any wheres on the court and stilll drive


But thats the whole point. Thats what makes Shaq such a dominant player, his size. But hes got skill too. Lots of it. And once his thigh gets better, he'll probably be better than admare stoudemire. And why does being able to a 180 behind the back slam dunk make him better? Its just a trick shot.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Pac-Man said:


> But thats the whole point. Thats what makes Shaq such a dominant player, his size. But hes got skill too. Lots of it. And once his thigh gets better, he'll probably be better than admare stoudemire. And why does being able to a 180 behind the back slam dunk make him better? Its just a trick shot.


cause he uses it all the time and it can help remove players that are gaurding you I have used it before its no trick


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, I still think Shaq will really improve once his thigh is better.


----------

